# Toro 3521?



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of trying to grab this to get my son working on something. Seems like a good size I can throw on the truck with mine and get him to help me when I go clear driveways for friends and family. I recall these old Toro's being pretty from other posts solid right? Looking for simple, straight forward, and safe. 

TORO 3521 2-STAGE SNOWBLOWER - $100 (ROSLYN / NORTH HILLS)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I had one and it worked fine. It was fairly light, but worked fine. I do prefer my Ariiens though for the differential and the overall weight and size difference. The Toro is only going to be about 20.5" wide, 17" tall and 10" impeller.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

some say the 3521 is under powered but for $100 i would be tempted. as a first two stage snowblower for your son it might be great to learn on and it looks nice and clean


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I figured it would be under powered as well. Just did points, plug oil etc, as well as a general lube and auger beelt and all the usual adjustments.

The guy lives around the corner and as I passed by to see if he used it he was in the middle of using it.

Worked great in this storm, guy was real happy. I tried it for a bit, you easily could have taken the sticker off and told me it was a 5 hp. I wouldnt have known any different.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

td5771 said:


> I figured it would be under powered as well. Just did points, plug oil etc, as well as a general lube and auger beelt and all the usual adjustments.
> 
> The guy lives around the corner and as I passed by to see if he used it he was in the middle of using it.
> 
> Worked great in this storm, guy was real happy. I tried it for a bit, you easily could have taken the sticker off and told me it was a 5 hp. I wouldnt have known any different.


You've worked on this particular machine td? Or one similar to it?


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Super clean example.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

WestminsterFJR said:


> Super clean example.


Thinking the same thing. Maybe a carb rebuild at worst?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

db9938 said:


> Thinking the same thing. Maybe a carb rebuild at worst?


That's what I was thinking, but I can't get the guy to call me back. Sometimes craigslist makes me nuts. Why do people post stuff if they never get back to you??? Argh!


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> That's what I was thinking, but I can't get the guy to call me back. Sometimes craigslist makes me nuts. Why do people post stuff if they never get back to you??? Argh!



Very frustrating, I know. I've been eying a 1963-1964 10ML60 on CL for $80. I've sent him/her 3 emails with my phone# and never heard back. Yet, (s)he keeps re-listing the ad every few days.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sometime, I think people are just too unfamiliar with tech, and soft ware. Chances are when they set their account up, they mistyped their own email address.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

WestminsterFJR said:


> Very frustrating, I know. I've been eying a 1963-1964 10ML60 on CL for $80. I've sent him/her 3 emails with my phone# and never heard back. Yet, (s)he keeps re-listing the ad every few days.


another 10ML?  try a different email address w/ a fake name and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes Ray I just did one last week With a no start issue and hadnt been used in a year or 2 when it was running it and it quit.

If I needed (or had the room) a small machine the toro 5/21 4/21 35/21 would be the machine to go to along with the rinky dink ariens 4 hp 20 model. Sold that ariens model to my barber and he loves it. The cast iron gear case in that little ariens is the same as a 32 inch model.

Stout little machine. The good part about the small older toro and ariens machines is they didnt waste time developing new parts for the smaller vs bigger models. just smaller sheet metal. Compared to the size of the bucket the auger gear case is huge. same one used on much bigger models.

My only complaint is there is a bolt on the back of the tractor unit, on top going down that blocks the recoil shroud from sliding off to get to the points. I had to loosen the motor mount bolts to get past it. I sure they prob changed it but cant say for sure.

The guy was so happy with the way it performed he brought back a bottle of wine. Even though he paid me to fix it up.

If you wind up getting one let me know. toro is good about manuals but I looked up this guys 3521 on the site for a manual but only found a part list.

I have an original 421 owners manual from 1979 I can send a copy of it.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

db130 said:


> another 10ML?  try a different email address w/ a fake name and see if it makes a difference.


Yes, another 10ML, LOL. I did use different email accounts and phone numbers too. It didn't help.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok thanks td, will let you know if I get it. Two more emails today, still no response. He must have sold it...?


----------

